# dr atomic



## loolagigi (Jan 11, 2010)

just found them, how long have they been around....saw the blueberry jam i believe, and there other strains look delicious. anyone have a clue?


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 11, 2010)

I've been using his gear for yrs.  IMO the best NL out there, and I have tried several.  He's been around since at least the 80's selling seeds.  I started a thread on him awhile ago, it's at the bottom of the page of this catagory, until someone starts a new thread here, and then it will be on page 2.  I have both the atomic NL, and BBjam...I'll ge popping a few bbjam as soon as my new t5 arrives.  Here is a link to the thread that is already started.

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=50359


----------



## loolagigi (Jan 11, 2010)

legalize_freedom said:
			
		

> I've been using his gear for yrs. IMO the best NL out there, and I have tried several. He's been around since at least the 80's selling seeds. I started a thread on him awhile ago, it's at the bottom of the page of this catagory, until someone starts a new thread here, and then it will be on page 2. I have both the atomic NL, and BBjam...I'll ge popping a few bbjam as soon as my new t5 arrives. Here is a link to the thread that is already started.
> 
> http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=50359


shoulda spent a minutes searching forum. thanks for the reply though. im ganna check out your thread. toodles


----------



## loolagigi (Jan 11, 2010)

LF, i dont see the video on his site...gatta link?


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 12, 2010)

dratomicseedbank.com (put 3 w'sin front) it's the grow guide on his site.  On his site he says there is someone else trying to use hisname...you sure you got the right one?


----------

